# Need Body Shop for Wrecked 05 GTO



## 05BlackonRedGTO (11 mo ago)

Am looking for a body shop that can repair my 05 Black GTO. I was told by another body shop that the parts are hard to find and that they cannot get it done. I was quoted 14k for it because the A pillar was hit and the door does not close anymore. I will be paying cash and am in the Hershey, PA area. The car has 8,300 miles and I would hate to have to sell it as is. Please let me know if there is a body shop that you know can help in the area. Thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

05BlackonRedGTO said:


> Am looking for a body shop that can repair my 05 Black GTO. I was told by another body shop that the parts are hard to find and that they cannot get it done. I was quoted 14k for it because the A pillar was hit and the door does not close anymore. I will be paying cash and am in the Hershey, PA area. The car has 8,300 miles and I would hate to have to sell it as is. Please let me know if there is a body shop that you know can help in the area. Thanks


I don't know of a shop in Hersher PA, but I do know of a few in South Jersey that could handle it.


----------

